# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 >  Britton & Western

## Pete

Back to Main Map
Click on map to load hi-resolution image - Will open a new window

Move North


Move West

Move East


Move South



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.

19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## Bellaboo

Southwest corner of Britton and Shartel - Uhles corner grocery Store.

----------


## Bellaboo

Northeast corner of Classen and Britton - William Henry Harrison Elementary school.

----------


## Bellaboo

Southwest corner of Classen and Britton - Red Bud Grocery store.

----------


## Achilleslastand

If im not mistaken Uhles grocery store{which later became Wynns}was on the NE corner of Wilshire and Western.

----------


## ctchandler

Achilleslastand,
That store was on my way home for quite a few years and I vaguely remember that it was Uhles.  I don't remember when they changed to Wynn's.
C. T.



> If im not mistaken Uhles grocery store{which later became Wynns}was on the NE corner of Wilshire and Western.

----------


## Achilleslastand

> Achilleslastand,
> That store was on my way home for quite a few years and I vaguely remember that it was Uhles.  I don't remember when they changed to Wynn's.
> C. T.


I worked there for a few years starting around 1980 and it was a Wynns then so im guessing it was changed in the mid/later 70s.

----------


## Bellaboo

> If im not mistaken Uhles grocery store{which later became Wynns}was on the NE corner of Wilshire and Western.


They must have moved then, 'cause my last year at Harrison elementary was in 1962, and I used to stop at Uhles at Britton and Shartel, just down the street from our house, to buy baseball cards.

----------


## Achilleslastand

> They must have moved then, 'cause my last year at Harrison elementary was in 1962, and I used to stop at Uhles at Britton and Shartel, just down the street from our house, to buy baseball cards.


That may be possible and probably before my time.
The one thing I do recall there on britton road was the TG@Y in the town of Britton proper.

----------

